# THE ROMANTIC FAR WEST: LISBON!



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

If you are in Western Europe, keep going West, and still want to be in a national capital, then you go to Lisbon. This is a city that manages to feel both wordly and sleepy, modern and ancient. It opens up to the Atlantic, but has the mediterranean feel that all those other cities in the Mediterranean would have (none of them national capitals, by the way) if they had ever presided over huge, distant territories. It has the palaces, churches, stuatues and fortifications that you'd expect from any imperial capital. It has the medieval, renaissance, baroque, neoclassical and modern heritage you'd come to expect of any European town of importance. But then, there is also something else, a certain nostalgic, romantic feel that is difficult to describe, but is very tangible. It's in its vibrant Southern colors, its faded grandeur, its tiled walls and even in its joie de vivre. The beautiful location on hills overlooking the mouth of the Tagus, which makes gorgeous views possible at every turn, only adds to the effect. In short, go, already! :lol:

The Tagus, reaching the Atlantic a bit downstream, defined Lisbon. From industrial production to leisure, it's still plain to see. 























Let's check out the city's newest museum, devoted to science and technology, and its older twin, the Tagus Central, devoted to electrification. 




























The same hills that allow all that eye candy also mean a lot of ups and downs and narrow alleys and passageways. It can be tiring, but it's delightful. This isn't really a pristine environment frozen in time. You'll see plenty of modern structures interspersed, which may be detrimental to the local charm, but it also keeps these neighborhoods real. You rarely feel like you're in an open-air museum here. 






























There's just no escaping colour here!



























Tiles, tiles! Often blue, but visible in all colours and patterns, they are a Portuguese badge of identity. From single plates with house numbers to whole church interiors, they're never absent!













Some more random things in town


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lisbon does look pretty special.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos from Lisbon; well done :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I love Lisbon, one of my favourite cities in Europe. Great shots.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

outstanding photos and lovely city - and I know that feeling of nostalgic/romantic and something in between and I experienced that in Venice too.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Colourful Lisbon!



























Sao Vicente is a huge church and convent complex. Awesome architecture and views!











































































If a museum devoted to tiles sounds like something your elderly aut may want to look at but you'd rather avoid, then listen up. The National Museum of Tiles is housed in a former monastery that includes a gothic courtyart, a renaissance courtyard, and lots of gold. Plus a whole lot of tiles! :lol: Don't miss it!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really amazing! kay:
Especially love the views over the roofs!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots. Proves that skyscrapers aren`t always necessary.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The colourful, never dull streets of the Portuguese capital! :carrot:

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The National Pantheon is a secular temple devoted to the nation's heroes, including artists and poets. You can go up for a close-up view of the dome (acrophobes abstain!) and great views from the roof. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Alfama is a section of town just North and East of the actual downtown, Baixa. It's where the hills start, just meters from the river banks. It is most famous for the section where narrow alleys of formely working-class, cramped houses line narrow alleys joined by stairs, much of it inaccessible to cars. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The cathedral, a gothic beauty with the large courtyard. We'll go in later. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Santa Justa elevator is just that, an elevator built to link different levels of this hilly town. The belle-époque iron beauty is now mostly used by tourists such as you and I, but don't let that deter you! :lol:

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Delightful Lisbon

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics! One of the European capitals, I haven't been to yet, but have plans to go there. :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Beautiful Lisbon and its central squares

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Santa Justa elevator used to be used by locals to go up the steep hill without going up the steep slope,but now it's mostly used by tourists to get a bird's eye view of town. 

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Cathedral da Sé is not as prominently located as cathedrals in other European capitals, and its rather austere outside appearance hides a lot of arts treasures, especially the cloisters, less famous than the Carmo ruins (no ceiling!) next door, but less crowded and very atmospheric!

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Carmo is a tiny enclave just above the lower town, right behind the ruins of the convent, which feels wealthier and more sedate. Carmo square is the focus of the area. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Scenes in Baixa

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr



Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

More of Alfama

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Finally,more random scenes... até logo! 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Beautiful pictures! Unfortunately, the ones from the first and second post are not showing.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Still hanging in central Lisbon for this post.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Luis de Camoes Square and Largo do Chiado are two elegant open spaces just West of the central station.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Right where the square meets the "largo" (square-like, broad avenue), two churches face to face: Our Lady of the Consolation and Loreto. I first saw the wooden naves with decorative paintings in Brazil, and came to really love them. This is where the come from!

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

If you go West from the Camoes or Chiado squares (downhill), you'll immediately notice a shift in mood. This is Chiado, the traditional elite area of old Lisbone. The buildings are larger, the shops more elegant, the urban grit conspicuously absent. Of course, much larger, luxurious and modern residential areas exist in the suburbs, but this is where old money resides (or used to reside!)

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr



The Castle area is a bit of a maze, and without actually going through the castle (which I didn't have the time to visit), it can be a little challenging to navigate. I ended up walking in circles.. weird! Of course, if the area is pretty, I don't mind... much! The first pic below shows the entrance to the castle complex.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr



I found a way down that didn't require going through the Castle... eventually

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Avenida da Liberdade was one of the first thoroughfares leading out of the town into the newly developed areas in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. It's certainly the nicest, fully lined with elegant trees and flanked by elegant grand architecture. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr





Street scenes.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The area called New Avenues is where the modern city starts. The whole area is full is dense, residential areas full of apartments, as well as the new business districts. All styles of the 20th Century are in evidence. From nouveau to déco and from brutalism to post-modernism. The result is not always charming, but it's definitely another side of the city, worth checking out as a contrast. Also, hotels are much cheaper than in the center of town.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


The Chiado Palace, built in the 18th Century has been renovated and turned into a bunch of high-end eateries and bars. It's very elegant and even cosy, but I can't help but think it's a bit of a tragedy that such place has been turned into such a commercial venue...

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Back in Baixa and Chiado, checking out some storefronts and interiors that made Lisbon famous for its elegance. Notice how many shops have been taken over by modern chains, at odds with the original names still visible, even on the ornate ground out front. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The large Basilica of the Martyrs.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The famous, historic A Brasileira café

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Into Chiado again

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


Downhill from Chiado, now heading towards the river

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The larger square on the edge of Chiado as you head South to the river, it Sao Paulo, with the eponymous church. I love the squares in this city! 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Almost on the riverfront, the Ribeira Nova market. A large part of it is now a hipster place with all kinds of food, and a great stop for a great choice of food under one roof. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Random impressions

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

super beautiful in many ways, this city is underrated.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, Skylard! Definitely underrated, but still touristy. Not as much as Barcelona, which I visited on the same trip, but I wouldn't call it a secret...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I prefer cities with no so much tourists, visiting Rome crowded of people wasn't a good experience... Lisboa is great, no doubt about that.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

buho said:


> I prefer cities with no so much tourists, visiting Rome crowded of people wasn't a good experience... Lisboa is great, no doubt about that.


You and everyone else!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos about Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Colorful Lisboa!

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


Miradouros (Lookouts) in Lisbon exist not only to take advantage of the views, but to provide a place to rest, have refreshments in the kiosks and look at gardens. This is the São Pedro de Alcântara Lookout.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Convent of Convento de São Pedro de Alcântara completes the tourist focus of the area.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Back in Liberdade (Freedom) Avenue, the elegant leafy thoroughfare linking the New Avenues section with the downtown area. This is also the city's golden shopping mile. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


the Avenue will bring you back to the Restauradore Square, the westernmost of Lisbon's main central squares. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

If you are curious enough, you may have noticed that some of your better purchases (shoes, clothes, accesories) from famous labels were actually made in Portugal. There is an artisan traditional in this country that goes from tailoring to graphic design. After decades using manufacturing bases in very low labor-cost countries in Asia, some better brands now realize that savvy shoppers have always looked for quality and not just logos, which has meant that workshops in places with long traditions of detailed handwork have opened (or reopened) in places like Portugal. But even more than that, having weathered the recent financial crisis, the Portuguese themselves have promoted a revival of those traditions, and dozens of new and old brands are back with new concepts, and stronger than ever. Just outside the historic centre, the Príncipe Real area may be the best place to see new Portuguese design showcased in sleek locales and concept shops. The area is also amain focus for the gay community, and upmarket night locales abound. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Gulbenkian is among Europe's largest private art collections. The building, a brutalist structure, is surrounded by beautiful landscaped gardens inspired by Asian traditions. It's definitely worth leaving the central area for a visit to this place!

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bye for now!

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Staying in the very center of town for this post...

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Praça Don Pedro IV, named after the king who famously moved to Brazil during Napoleonic rule, turning Rio de Janeiro into an imperial capital. It's most often called Rossio by the locals, which can be confusing. It's easily the prettiest of Lisbon's large central squares. The neoclassical Queen Mary National Theatre and the Rossio train station are the main structures facing the square. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

One of the key elements of the reconstruction of Lisbon after the 18th Century earthquake was Commerce Square. This large space overlooks the river and follows Enlightenment principles of rationality and symmetry. King Jose I presides. You can get a great view of the square and surrounding area from the roof of the Augusta Arch, which turns its back on busy pedestian Ausgusta overlooks the expanse of the square. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Amazing! It's a dream to visit Lisbon. Your pictures do more than most in touring viewers around this incredible city. Best regards.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Belém used to be a town outside Lisbon, but it's now a city district and an absolute must for any but the shortest visits. The museums, churches and palaces here would be worth a visit themselves, even if they weren't in such a cultured city. 

The main draw is probably the series of museums housed in the former Monastery of the Hieronymites (Jerónimos). The place took almost 200 years to build and is one of the showcase architectural pieces of the late gothic Manueline style, combining typical structural elements of gothic architecture, with the lavish embelishment of the baroque. This is also where many Portuguese kings and queens are buried. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Archaeological Museum is located here. It's interesting, but the more you know about the subject, the more you'll likely appreciate it. I thought it strange that the museum covers up the structure of the building, instead of showing it off. Of course that's because there's much more to the complex!

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


The church is one of the most distinct Gothic temples you'll see, with its unusual distribution of the columns, vaults and naves. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

The most memorable part of the complex is probably the cloisters, with their elaborate arches. Note that no two columns, gargoyles or pillars are the same.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Some other interior spaces in the complex

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bye for now!

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lisbon is one of my favorite cities on Earth. It's magnificent, gorgeous, ornate, colorful, and so warm and inviting. It's a city with huge soul.

I loved Lisbon so much I visited twice within one summer, one trip wasn't enough. A lot of people view Lisbon as Mediterranean, and the influence is there, but to me I think Lisbon and Portugal as a whole is more unique than similar to other regions.

Absolutely stunning country, and the men.... :cheers:


Also Aljuarez you've done a fantastic job showcasing the beauty of the Lusophone mother city, amazing thread! 

It made me nostalgic.


----------



## Divagation (Oct 23, 2014)

Beautiful portuguese capitale. Those shots of Belèm make me nostalgic. Used to go there a lot from my grand-mother's house in Cascais when I was little. The Monastery, the Monument of the Discoveries, the Belém Tower, and the freaking delicious pastéis de nata. :hug:


----------



## Hada (Jul 2, 2010)

It looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lisbon


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I could easily spend a day or two in that museum wothout getting bored. There's so much architectural detail to look at apart from the museum displays.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Besides the Monastery, Belém has other attractions, and its also the site of government offices and military facilities. Most visitors also look for the delicious pasteis de nata, the local sugary dessert that has people lining up at the Pasteis de Belém shop. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Together with leather goods, tailoring and tiles, horse-drawn carriages are, or rather were, a proud Portuguese tradition. The Museum of Carrigages has both an old section, housed in the former palace stable, and a modern annex, to showcase these really ellaborate coaches which were coveted by those who could afford them all throughout Europe. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

If you walk uphill from the Belém riverfront you will soon be in the district of Ajuda, with its pretty streets, relaxed atmosphere and good views higher up.

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


You'll soon make it to Ajuda Palace. Built only in the late 18th Century, this one is much more modern that other royal palaces in the continent. It definitely feels more solid, spacious and less flimsy than other, much older palaces elsewhere in Europe. No crooked, squeaky floors, no random drafts of wind flying through doll-house hallways. The palace was finished just before Napoleon invaded and the Portuguese court exiled itself to Brazil, so royals occupied it only briefly. This is also the place where state functions for visit dignataries often take place. Notice the dining room with with the huge dining tables for state dinners. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Just downhill from the palace, the pretty Ajuda botanic garden, with its nice views and sculpture pieces. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Images of the lively Belém waterfront on a weekend afternoon. 

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr

Lisbon, Portugal by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

>


Meu futuro marido :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Eu o vi primeiro! :bash:

:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done and thanks :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

what a very, very nice thread with stunning and beautifull pictures of one of the best cities of Europe IMHO   kay: Keep them coming


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, Patrick!


----------

